# Software > OpenWrt >  OpenWRT in a BOX & κατασκευή POE στη λέσχη

## acoul

Αύριο Τρίτη 27 Δεκεμβρίου και ώρα 17:00 θα κατασκευάσουμε στη λέσχη Power over Ethernet - 5 Volt, 2A - για τα OpenWrt κουτιά. Υπάρχουν υλικά για 6 κομμάτια, εκ των οποίων το ένα το έχει κλείσει ο papatrexas. Καλό θα ήταν όσοι θέλουν τα υπόλοιπα να φέρουν μαζί τους κολλητήρι. Η λέσχη είναι ανοικτή για όλους !!

----------


## xrg

Γιατί δεν φτιάχνουμε πλακέτες;
Στα νειάτα μου το έκανα..

----------


## Ernest0x

> Γιατί δεν φτιάχνουμε πλακέτες;
> Στα νειάτα μου το έκανα..


Τα παραπάνω τι είναι δηλαδή; Εκτός και αν εννοείς pcbs και η απάντηση σ' αυτό είναι φυσικά το ότι είναι τόσο απλό το κύκλωμα που δεν αξίζει (από πλευράς κόστους/χρόνου) να φτιάξεις pcb.

----------


## Papatrexas

Όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε...
Υ.Γ. Οι πλακέτες του κυκλώματος δεν μοιάζουν με πατατάκια Rufles? 
Ή ο πεινασμένος καρβέλια ονειρεύεται?...  ::

----------


## acoul

reminder ...

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Ολα τα καλα μεσα στις γιορτες θα γινουν????
Καμια ευκαιρια και για μας μετα την περιοδο των γιορτων θα υπαρξει??
Ειμαστε εκτoς Aθηνων...οποτε κι εκτος ΑWMN!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Papatrexas

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον Acoul και τον Katsaro για την προθυμία και το χρόνο τους να φτιάξουμε τα poe και να τα βάλουμε στα κουτάκια αλλά και να μάθουμε... τεχνογνωσία!  ::

----------


## Papatrexas

Παραδίδω μία όψη του τελικού αποτελέσματος...
σχεδόν πανομοιότυπο με το πρώτυπο (πλακίδιο Johanson  ::   ::  )

----------

